

MIT ’hack’ hits a high note - breck
http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2009/09/a_paper_chase_a.html

======
blhack
It says in the article that the administration at MIT has had a "crackdown" on
these "hacks"?

Pardon my language, but, are you fucking joking? If this is true, it is one of
the most depressing things I have heard in a while. To me, these "hacks"
represented a seemingly long standing tradition of "let the geniuses do
whatever the hell they want, they're geniuses!".

This doesn't hurt anybody, doesn't damage anything, why on god's earth would
you ever want to punish them? If nothing else, this is bringing _more_ good
publicity to the school. These sorts of things are exactly the reason that I
daydream about being able to go to a place like MIT.

'Tis is a sad state of affairs if these people are looked at as scoundrels and
not heros.

~~~
cesare
I agree that they shouldn't be punished or anything.

But calling them _heroes_ is a bit of a stretch.

~~~
dfranke
_I agree that they shouldn't be punished or anything._

They shouldn't be punished in any way severe enough to screw up their future
or their academic career. But I think it's important to keep hacking illicit
and therefore require that it take a bit of courage to pull off. It serves as
a quality filter and keeps the art from degenerating into stupid frat pranks.

~~~
akd
Also, the fact that everyone knows that it's a bit difficult ($500 fine for
being caught on the roof, locked doors, etc.) makes the hacks more impressive
when they do happen.

------
joej
Part of what makes MIT stand out from the rest

------
henning
The identity of those responsible has been discovered: <http://is.gd/3sLvM>

